# new purchases



## noel (Oct 5, 2009)

hi there,meet my new babies...
phal hieroglyphica





it has five spike...
the first spike




second spike




third spike




fourth spike




fifth spike




what do you think?
actually,there is a story behind my purchase of this phal,that is......ahem lets begin:i bought it at monthly sales @ singapore botanical gardens,ad i came very early(8 am singapore time)to snatch the best 'chids,and i only bring s$ 50 to refrain me from wasting too much money....upon arriving,i saw this magnificent phal,and directly fell in love with it...and i asked the lady of the owner,and she asked s$ 45 for it,and i felt very uneasy,and and my thought is that i should wait for the owner,and when i asked the owner,which is a friend of mine,and he onl asked for s$ 25!!from that moment,i learned that the lady of a nursery owner usually sells plant at a higher price..and upon packaging,the plant was put on a grill,and because it is heavy,it fell on the grill,resulting in two nearly bloomed buds snapped,and that was not very pleasant for me......

encyclia cordigera var alba
purchased in buds
actually,there is a story behind the purchase of this plant too,but i'm tired of story-telling,and let's just see the picture...




feel free to give comments....whew...


----------



## paphreek (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice buys! Please post a picture of the flowers when they open.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 5, 2009)

I was going to give you a hard time .......
where's the slippers? Then when I read it was a hieroglyphica :drool: and all those spikes and for such little $$$, OMG !! I'd snatched that one up!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 5, 2009)

great plant this phal!!! and I am curious to see the blooms of cordigera alba! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2009)

Good pick-ups, thanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 5, 2009)

Great purchases!!! 





noel said:


> ...to refrain me from wasting too much money....



*---->*


noel said:


> ...to refrain me from "*spending*" too much money....



You never "waste" money when buying an orchid...


----------



## mkline3 (Oct 6, 2009)

THat phal hieroglyphica is awesome looking, what a good deal!


----------



## noel (Oct 6, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> I was going to give you a hard time .......


what do you mean?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 8, 2009)

noel said:


> what do you mean?


oke: where's the slippers?


----------



## noel (Oct 8, 2009)

oh,sorry,not shopping slippers right now,maybe next month


----------



## orcoholic (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm with Bio. You can waste money on food and clothing. But orchids??? Never.

Nice haul.


----------



## noel (Oct 8, 2009)

ok then,next time i chose an appropriate word....


----------

